# Poli, Star, Comso and Addy's Waiting Thread



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Crossroads 4 Does' Waiting Thread*

Okay, so we decided to start a new thread as the other one was getting long.  A new month.. new thread.  We can hardly wait for kids!! We started getting the barn ready today.

We got new pictures of them all today, but I don't have time to put them on at the moment as we are having company over!! So I'll get those on sometime later. 

FTHLS Political Justice(aka Poli) is our first doe due as most of you know.  She is due in 2 weeks and 5 days. Feb 20th is her due date. We are SOOO excited about her kids. She is our only fullblood doe due this year...

Friday Creek Shooting Star( % doe) is our next doe due, 1 week after Poli. We are really hoping she'll have dapples.  Hopefully she has two in there???

FTHLS Cosmopolitan is due the day after Star. She is enormous already. Probably triplets. ??

Kindlehope Warrior's Adventure is due two weeks after Cosmo and is coming along nicely. She isn't all that big yet, but she should have twins as this is her 2nd kidding. She had a single doe last year.

Crossroads Sparkle'n Diamonds is due in 8 weeks. She is a red dapple out of Cosmo. I felt some kicking in front of her tiny udder this morning. That was really exciting. She and her red sister Ruby are bred to a black dapple buck. We'll start a thread for them in a few weeks.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

*Yes it was getting long because I am pretty sure all of us are just as excited as you are!!! *

*how dare you tease me!!  Telling me you have pics but can't post them yet! grrrr guess I will just wait around the computer waiting on these pics!!! *

*Ahhhhh it is getting sooooo close!!!! I Can't wait!*


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ha ha. Sorry! I have a few minutes, so here is Poli today.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And Cosmo... Poor thing.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Star...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And finally Addy.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

YESSS!!! Got my prego girl fix! 

Miss Poli is huge!!!! The last pic of her is my fav! She is looking at you like really mom again?? lol

Poor Poor Cosmo there has to be at least two or three in there!

Miss Star is getting pretty big herself!!! And her udder is growing!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes she is!! That's exactly what Poli is saying.  We really hope Cosmo has 3 this time.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Poor babies! I can't wait to see who has what!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding! They are all very nice looking girls.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Poli & Cosmo look big enough for trips, nice udders too. When is Star due?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! We can hardly wait too. 



nancy d said:


> Poli & Cosmo look big enough for trips, nice udders too. When is Star due?


I sure hope we get triplets!!  Cosmo should for sure this time. I don't think Poli will though. I guess we'll see!

Due dates:

Poli: Feb 20th
Star: Feb 28th
Cosmo: March 1st
Addy: March 15th


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So how do you say her name? Poli as in Poltically Incorrect?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Her name is pronounced like Polly...We spelled it that way to make it go better with her registered name(Political Justice) I like it better that way, rather than like a parrot!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Sooooo Miss Poli only has about TWO WEEKS to go!!!! Can we start the count down now??? LoL I vote you take a pic every day so we can all watch her body change!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, we can!  Haha, maybe I'll do that!! 2 weeks from tomorrow. Getting so close!!! Yet so far away... The 20th can't come fast enough! You'd think we've never had kids before with how excited we get each year. This is what, year 6?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pictures from today... Poli is due in twelve days, and Star is due in 20.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cosmo and Addy. Cosmo is due in 20 days and Addy in 5 weeks... Star is due in 19 days actually.  Can't wait, can't wait! We should get lots of fun colors.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

so exciting I just can't wait to see the kids. Look at my soon to be girl I wish I could give her a hug.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Your girls are just beautiful! They are going to have some pretty babies


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

AHHHHH!!!!!!!!! OH MY AM I EVER READY FOR THESE GIRLS TO KID!!!! 
The pics make me ready even more!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I found Star like this today.  She was moaning and groaning sooo loud, but seemed to think this was the most comfortable position!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Awww hers getting big too! I just love love love the dapples! Can't wait to see her babies too!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

she's just got to go tonight.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

clearwtrbeach said:


> she's just got to go tonight.


Well... that would be nice wouldn't it! She still has over 2 weeks to go though!! Poor girl is so uncomfortable already.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL we have a doe that we've found to lay like that in late pregnancy too, silly girls! BTW, she had triplets, so maybe Star will surprise you! <but you have to send one to me if I'm right!!!!  >.
She's such a beautiful doe, I'm really excited to see what she gives you


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Gorgeous girls....seems like they can't possibly take that long!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

ohhh ok I guess we'll give her 2 more week.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I keep forgetting to mention... several days ago, Cosmo measured 5' 3" around... Last year, 1 week before she kidded with 10# twins, she was 5" even.  

I bet we are the only people on planet earth who measure their prego goats bellies!!  Oh well...


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I keep forgetting to mention... several days ago, Cosmo measured 5' 3" around... Last year, 1 week before she kidded with 10# twins, she was 5" even.
> 
> I bet we are the only people on planet earth who measure their prego goats bellies!!  Oh well...


 what else do you say other than .


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Not much.  I'm really hoping she has triplets for us this year! She sure had us fooled last year though, so I'm hoping she won't do it again this year! I don't see how she couldn't have trips cause she is just HUGE!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Some pics from today. Cosmo was saying " okay, I'm done being pregnant now".  Lol


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Some pics from today. Cosmo was saying " okay, I'm done being pregnant now".  Lol


Did I miss something? I am not seeing pics??


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmmm...that's weird. I can see them on my computer.... Maybe I'll re-upload them.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I can see them.
I think Cosmo is def giving you the eye ....

At least they are all miserable together ....


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Now I see them!!!!


Poor Poor poor poor Cosmo that girl looks miserable!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, poor girls...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

sigh .....still waiting on your girls to kid ....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe we should have waited to start their kidding thread! This is a lot of waiting... 6 more days though!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Woot!! :clap:


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm following too! I have dairy goats but I just love the Boer goat pics! They are the cutest babies!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

merrykatherine said:


> I'm following too! I have dairy goats but I just love the Boer goat pics! They are the cutest babies!!!


It's great to have you following merrykatherine!!  Your avatar pic is adorable!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Well I was off for almost 2 days! I knew I had a few days before they pop, so I figured I'd better get my butt out and work here.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pics of Cosmo from today. She is getting so uncomfortable...I feel so bad for her.  Just 13 more days!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!! (= eek! Poor girls! Lol I bet they'll be happy to be able to move around again!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Here are some pics of Cosmo from today. She is getting so uncomfortable...I feel so bad for her.  Just 13 more days!


Ok your not serious are you. How can she go 13 more days. Haha. She looks like she is ready to explode. I thought our doe Cookie was huge but she looks skinny compared to Cosmo. I say full moon is coming soon. That will be her day.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL....LOL......she is just humongous! Poor thing....LOL

I just love your goat


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

lazykranch said:


> Ok your not serious are you. How can she go 13 more days. Haha. She looks like she is ready to explode. I thought our doe Cookie was huge but she looks skinny compared to Cosmo. I say full moon is coming soon. That will be her day.


Well. I'm afraid I am!! And I know she can't go much sooner, because we put her in with Teflon the day we saw her in heat, and the day after that is what we marked as her due date... Sooooo, she still has over a week to go for sure.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

morning all. is 13 days from 150? You figure if she went 145 it would only be 8 days. Poor baby. How are the others doing?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cosmo is due on March 1st, and Star the 28th of Feb. Addy is due the 15th of March. So lets see... 

Cosmo's day 150 in the 1st, so 145 would be the 24th?? So she could have them in a week.  Star would be due the day before that... 

They are all doing okay. Miserable, but okay.  As good as you can imagine them being I guess!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pics of Star from today. I hope she gives us some dappled kids!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Cosmo makes our biggest look emaciated lol! There's got to be huge trips in there!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hahaha.  Poor Cosmo is so miserable. All she does now is eat, lay down, moan, eat lay down, waddle to the water, lay down again.... and do some more moaning!!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hahaha.  Poor Cosmo is so miserable. All she does now is eat, lay down, moan, eat lay down, waddle to the water, lay down again.... and do some more moaning!!


After seeing how big she is I'd probably do the same thing. But I keep checking your posts. Can't wait to see the kids. Kinda partial to paint doeling triplets. Hint Hint


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hehe  I am so excited to see Star kids, too! I'm sure hoping she gives us a dappled girl! 

9 days till Star's due date or 4 until day 145, and 10 till Cosmo's due date or 5 until day 145!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hehe  I am so excited to see Star kids, too! I'm sure hoping she gives us a dappled girl!
> 
> 9 days till Star's due date or 4 until day 145, and 10 till Cosmo's due date or 5 until day 145!! Can't wait!!!!


I check every day just certain they would have come early


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

If they don't have those babies soon I am not sure who is gonna explode the goats or me with being impatient and they aren't even mine. lol


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Wow it's getting close!! I'm trying not to think about my girls that aren't due until the end of March- so I'm living on yours


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's what I was doing about a month ago... watching everyone else's goats having new kids. It does help make the wait not seem as long!! I don't know what we did before discovering TGS.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Star looks like she has aways to go.
When's the next full moon? 
Topline does the same thing. Up, down. Singing & moaning. Waddle waddle.
I make her "chase" me for minerals otherwise she wont move much. She will put her feet up on the bar, belly up & munch hay.
Glad your list is getting long!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Star looks like she has aways to go.
> When's the next full moon?
> Topline does the same thing. Up, down. Singing & moaning. Waddle waddle.
> I make her "chase" me for minerals otherwise she wont move much. She will put her feet up on the bar, belly up & munch hay.
> Glad your list is getting long!


Full Moon is Monday. Just watch we all might be blowing up this site with posts that our does had there kids.  hehe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This post was deleted by me...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, the phone just keeps ringin.  We've never had this much interest in our kids before!! I guess this it sort of our first year with nice colorful goats. 

Haha. Yep, the only way Poli and Cosmo come outside anymore is if we bribe them out with grain!! We do so everyday... 

MONDAY!!! I don't want to wait that long!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Haha too funny! Chanel and Fat momma don't wanna move anymore either I make them move too tho


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yep, the phone just keeps ringin.  We've never had this much interest in our kids before!! I guess this it sort of our first year with nice colorful goats.
> 
> Haha. Yep, the only way Poli and Cosmo come outside anymore is if we bribe them out with grain!! We do so everyday...
> 
> MONDAY!!! I don't want to wait that long!!!


that's a pretty cool feeling ... 
doesn't hurt to keep posting cute adorable pics of the girls on TGS too :clap::clap::clap:


----------

